# Need Recommendations on the Best Mouse



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

A friend had a Logitech MX-400 (I think that's what it wasw) that was cordless and optical, but the best feature was that it had a recharge/docking station so you could put it up and the end of the day and it would be recharged the next day.

I really liked this feature, but this was 4 years ago.

Now I'm ready to drop some $$ on a really good mouse, and would like some recommendations.

I want:

Rechargeable via docking station - no batter removal in order to charge them UNLESS; there is a second set of batteries ready to go. I can live with making a fast switch if there will always be fully charged batteries on hand, and the mouse would have to have something about it that makes it worth giving up the docking station.

Wireless - I don't need the range to be 100 yards, but 5 feet with good quality signal seems like a fair minimum.

Optical/Laser - While I'm on the subject, I just learned/discovered that there is a difference between "Optical" and "Laser". I thought they were the same, but apparantly not. What's the difference ?

Anyways, I want one or the other, whichever is best.

I was looking at the Logitech MX-800 and MX-1000. Noticed one or both of these were 2000 dpi. Not real sure what that means either.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

The feel takes a little getting used to, but I like the Logitech MX Revolution.


----------



## Pribar (Apr 22, 2007)

mx rev, i have two. they are nice, especially the document flip.


----------



## Pribar (Apr 22, 2007)

oh, and don't get the mx1000, i went through 3 in a year. they are a little lighter and are blue, but the mx does have nicer things.

ps: these are not gaming mouses, the reviews on newegg show that, even though they are all biased because they want a gaming mouse and didn't read through it and see it was not a gaming mouse.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

I read teh Newegg reviews and while there was some mention of the Revolution's "non-replaceable" "rechargeable" battery, nothing I could find specifically said if it was recharged by a docking station.

Is it ?

Still wondering what 2000 dpi means, and also what the difference is between Optical and Laser mouses (mice).


----------



## Pribar (Apr 22, 2007)

okay, here's how i interpret it. dpi is how fast the cursor moves across the screen, the higher it is, the faster it is. it is in fact non-replaceable, but there is the 5 year warranty, but they might have brought it down to 3 years...that's not a long time, but it should give enough gap so you can get it warrantied. it goes eerm about 13 hours..2 days of work? and i use it every bit of the time. it does NOT have any interference with all the appliances i have. it has a light-less laser, which means you use get better efficiency over the cordless lasers.


----------



## Pribar (Apr 22, 2007)

and yes, you recharge it with the nice docking station.

edit: the whole mouse goes on the station.

http://media.ldlc.com/ld/products/00/00/52/17/LD0000521729_2.jpg

Edit: sorry to keep revising, but this is a awesome mouse, for righties! only righties. the search button brings up (in your default browser) your search engine of choice. you might be able to configure it in setpoint to bring up doc search.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10166_7-6419059-1.html



> The more dots per inch (dpi) a mouse can track, the more sensitive and accurate it is. A typical optical mouse tracks between 400dpi
> and 800dpi, while laser mice track more than 2,000dpi.


Also, it the laser mice use laser light to measure while the optical se an LED. I also read somewhere that the Laser Mouse does better on irregular surfaces.

Here's another I am looking at, the Logitech G7:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826104203&ATT=26-104-203&CMP=OTC-17exta6


----------



## Pribar (Apr 22, 2007)

good mouse. i see it also has setpoint software, but are there any reviews on mapping the buttons? that was a lot of trouble for me, because i mapped them for specific programs differently. looks like a nice mouse, though. what is this mouse going to use for?


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Basic desktop computing with light gaming. You can find it on NewEgg and read about 250 reviews on it (the G7). Maybe the mapping functions are mentioned.


----------



## Pribar (Apr 22, 2007)

found a few, i might buy this mouse for play and use the mx for work  it looks decent enough and good reviews.


----------

